# Fun things to do in Fallout.



## lupinealchemist (Nov 21, 2009)

The following is in Fallout 2:
--------------------------------------

Plant explosives on children playing.

Sell npcs to slavery.

Harvest npcs' organs.

Hit dogs in the groin with a super sledge.

Give people heart attacks by using jet/psycho/buffout on them.

Knock up a crime boss's wife.

Kill the president.

Listen to the drill sarge.

Punch brahmin.

Release FEV into the air ducts.

Set off the nuke prematurely.  (restoration mod exclusive)

Attempt to kill Frank Horrigan with the AP ammo fix mod installed. (He's nigh invulnerable)

Walk through the toxic caves without boots, grow a mutated toe, have it removed, then use it on Frank Horrigan.

Lose to a super mutant in arm wrestling and become his gimp. *shudders*

Kill Scientologists.
-------------------------------------------------

What does anyone else like to do?


----------



## Kaizou (Nov 21, 2009)

In Fallout 3:

Talk to Moira.
Stare at Moira's Mustache
Look at Moira
Tell Logical Fallacies to Moira.
Watch Her believe them.
Laugh.
Watch her Mustache again.


(ps: I know the mustache effect is caused by fail video cards,don't kill me :V)


----------



## Garrus (Nov 22, 2009)

I was gonna reply with a one liner but Im not that evil, was gonna say "Fun things to do in Fallout: how about playing the game?"

Hehe, but erm, I installed Fallout 2 but never got round to playing it, come to think of it, I think it STILL is installed 

As for stuff I did in FO3 though, blow up megaton, use a hunting rifle while wearing power armour and fight against super mutants laughing at the gamble of whether their heads will explode.

Screwing people over is fun, like the slave missions lol and Roy Phillips the ghoul who wants to get into tenpenny tower


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 22, 2009)

Decapitating npcs and then reviving them with no limbs.


----------



## Azure (Nov 22, 2009)

Fallout 2 is so much better than Fallout 3. Fuck.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 22, 2009)

In Fallout 2:

Taunt the Enclave officer dude from the computer terminal in the Gecko reactor.

Go to the Den.  Stow all your items someplace safe like a locker or something EXCEPT for a single bundle of plastex or dynamite.  Save your game.  Head to Becky's or Tubby's or wherever there are kids standing next to the doorways.  Set the timer on the explosives to 10 seconds and arm them, but don't drop them - keep them in inventory.  Walk through the doorway, past the kid (who will pickpocket you and steal random items normally - but this time there's only one item to pickpocket!) and once you're through the door HAUL ASS away from that kid.  You can guess what happens next.  This sometimes causes the game to crash after the "big surprise", part of why I told you to save your game beforehand.

Groin shots and funny floating text/PIPBoy battle messages.

The Jinxed trait on a strictly unarmed/non-combat character with high Luck.

Assassinate annoying people with Super Stimpaks.

Play a Stupid (IN < 4) character and enjoy the dialogue.

Do the San Francisco Hustle and monkey-stomp your way through the rest of the game with Adv. Power Armor and Pulse/Gauss weaponry.  (You cheater.)

Play the game.

In Fallout 3:

...

Plant grenades/mines in people's pants via reverse-pickpocketing.

Launch Alistair Tenpenny from the top of Tenpenny Tower by dropping a shit-ton of frag and bottlecap mines at his feet, backing away as far as possible, and then initiating hostility by shooting him (don't shoot to kill, just shoot to piss him off).  I can't get this to work on the PS3 GotY version, though.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwVDgTxr7fM

Not much else I can think of.  Fallout 3 doesn't really measure up to the first two.


EDIT: Where the hell is Mikael when you need him?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

WhatthefuckWashingtonDCandIdon'thavethedogyettheHelliswiththeseSuperMutants---


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 22, 2009)

Last night, I researched Fallout: Brotherhood of Steel because I was curious about it. You know what they say, curiosity killed the [insert animal].

Seriously from what I saw, it's a post-apocalyptic abortion.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Seriously from what I saw, it's a post-apocalyptic abortion.



So, it's Fallout 3, then?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> So, it's Fallout 3, then?



Oh, no.  FO:BOS is worse than 3.  It's been dubbed FOOS by the Fallout community.

Not to be confused with Fallout: Tictacs (I mean, Tactics) Brotherhood of Steel, which is a different game entirely and isn't too bad (though it sure ain't great).

Also, companion NPCs in Fallout 3 generally suck.  All of them.  Except maybe Dogmeat, but I don't really like putting him into combat - I leave him in safe places most of the time.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 22, 2009)

Fallout 3: 

Load a piece of your own brain into the Rock-it-Launcher and kill people with it. 

PH34R TEH BRAINZ!!!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 22, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Fallout 3:
> 
> Load a piece of your own brain into the Rock-it-Launcher and kill people with it.
> 
> PH34R TEH BRAINZ!!!



wat

You can't get a piece of your own brain as an inventory item to load into the Rock-it Launcher.

Can you?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 22, 2009)

Tycho said:


> wat
> 
> You can't get a piece of your own brain as an inventory item to load into the Rock-it Launcher.
> 
> Can you?



Yes. Yes you can. 

Point Lookout allows you to get a piece of your own brain.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 22, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Yes. Yes you can.
> 
> Point Lookout allows you to get a piece of your own brain.



Neat-o.

Definitely cooler than mutilated body parts from super mutant gorebags.

Give the bastards a piece of your mind :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 22, 2009)

Shoot a behemoth to death with his own teddy bear.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 22, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Give the bastards a piece of your mind :V



uggh...

UGHH!!!!!

damn dude...

*facedesk*


----------



## Lobar (Nov 22, 2009)

Once you've played through it honestly, everyone should cheatyface their way through Fallout 2 once.  Take Finesse and Gifted and wimp out on ST and EN to make a max AG/high PE and LK build.  Tag Small Guns, Speech and something else.  Play through normally until rescuing Smiley from the Toxic Caves.  Keep asking him about geckos, and he trains you 1d6 points in Outdoorsman each time.  Repeat until 300% Outdoorsman.  Jog over to San Fran and Navarro to max out your LK with a zeta scan and grab some power armor and the vertibird plans and whatever else isn't nailed down.  Clear through the rest of the game with ease for XP, taking perks like Better Criticals, Action Boy and Bonus Rate of Fire.  Also take Tag! out on Outdoorsman, which matches all the points Smiley put into it for you, which can immediately be taken back out and dumped into Small Guns.  At 21, Mutate Finesse into Fast Shot, and take Sniper at 24.  Head on back to Navarro and the Enclave with a Gauss Pistol and rain instant death criticals from above for 2 AP apiece.

Cheating feels good.


----------



## Envy (Nov 26, 2009)

Offer drugs to a small child.

Rampage through a military base with two Deathclaws, and a supermutant on your side.

Become a porn star

Aim for the eyes

Bunch of other stuff, too *nod*


----------



## Jelly (Nov 26, 2009)

steal a rock
uh


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> steal a rock
> uh



Have you given up on making worthwhile posts?


----------



## Jelly (Nov 26, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Have you given up on making worthwhile posts?



this implies posting anything worth reading on FAF is worthwhile
also that there's a worthwhile post regarding vidjagames

plus i have a headache leave me alone creep


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> this implies posting anything worth reading on FAF is worthwhile
> also that there's a worthwhile post regarding vidjagames
> 
> plus i have a headache leave me alone creep



Right.

It's kinda funny how Bethesda has no qualms about nuking innocent children.  Blow up Megaton and Maggie and the Simms kid with it, no problem.  Put a .44 into the rugrats' skulls, INVINCIKID NO GIBS FOR YOU EVIL PLAYER.


----------



## Seas (Nov 26, 2009)

With the 'killable children mod', chasing and exploding kids with the power fist+bloody mess perk while they hopelessly try to run from you in their little colony is one of the funniest things that can be done in FO3.

Also, I always outfitted every single one of my FO tactics characters in multiplayer with 20000 bottles of beer because they were free and weightless.


----------



## Silvwolf (Nov 27, 2009)

Use raiders for target practice

See how high up you can launch yourself (you'll die of course)

Go on a ghoul killing spree

Nuke something

That's all I've got.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2009)

Silvwolf said:


> See how high up you can launch yourself (you'll die of course)



Use exploding cars to get the most air.  Fucking STUPID how much an exploding vehicle can knock you around.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 27, 2009)

Luck 1 Jinxed.  Try to beat the game with it, I dare you.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 27, 2009)

I like using spears on the genitalia of innocents.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Luck 1 Jinxed.  Try to beat the game with it, I dare you.



*You critically missed, fell down, crippled your leg, took 10 damage and lost your next turn.*


----------



## Attaman (Nov 27, 2009)

Tycho said:


> *You critically missed, fell down, crippled your leg, took 10 damage and lost your next turn.*


"Farewell, Chosen One."
*Leaves Arroyo*
"Random Encounter:  Pack of Deathclaws"


----------

